# ....



## zilverkakashi (Mar 26, 2013)

.....


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 26, 2013)

?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2013)

!


(This could lead to some odd conversation...)


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 26, 2013)

-


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

01000010 01100101 01110011 01110100 0101110 0101110 0101110 0100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 0101110 0101110 0101110 0100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 0101110 0101110 0101110!


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> 01000010 01100101 01110011 01110100 0101110 0101110 0101110 0100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 0101110 0101110 0101110 0100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 0101110 0101110 0101110!



01001001001000000110010001101111011011100010011101110100001000000110101101101110011011110111011100100000011101110110100001100001011101000010000001111001011011110111010100100111011100100110010100100000011100110110000101111001011010010110111001100111001011000010000001010011011101000110010101110110011001010010110000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001101001011100110110111000100111011101000010000001100011011011110111001001110010011001010110001101110100001011100010111000101110

(Translation: I don't know what you're saying, Steve, the binary isn't correct...)


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

01001001 00100000 01100001 01100100 01100100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100011 01101100 01100001 01101101 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100110 01100110 01101001 01100011 01110101 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00100000 00100000 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00101100 00100000 00100010 01000010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101110 00101110 00101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00101110 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100010


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

QnV0IGNhbiB5b3UgZGVjb2RlIHRoaXM/


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> 01001001 00100000 01100001 01100100 01100100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100011 01101100 01100001 01101101 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100110 01100110 01101001 01100011 01110101 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00100000 00100000 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00101100 00100000 00100010 01000010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101110 00101110 00101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00101110 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100010



01000001011010000010110000100000011011010110000101101011011001010111001100100000011100000110010101110010011001100110010101100011011101000010000001110011011001010110111001110011011001010010111000101110001011100010000001100001011001110111001001100101011001010110010000100001


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 26, 2013)

0llllll0 <--------- JEEP


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2013)

&#30127;&#29378;&#30340;


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmommmmz=.......?mmmmmommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?....................:mmmmmnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm+...........................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?................................mmmmmmm8mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....................................8mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................................:mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................................+mmmmmmmmmnmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmn.............................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmnm...............................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmm7............................nmn.................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmm............................mmmmmmm=...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmm............................mmmmmmmmm,..............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmm.............................mmmmmmmmmn..............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmm..............................mmmmmmmmm...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmdo...............................mmmmmmm,...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmm.................................,mmn,................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnmmm
mmm.......................................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmm......................................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm8mm
mm......................................................,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mm.....................................................:mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
d,....................................................8mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m....................................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m..................................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m...............................................dmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m...........................................8mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m................................+mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m.............................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m..........................~mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
m.........................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
d~......................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mm.....................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mm....................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmm..................7mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm8mm
mmm..................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmm................8mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm+,=mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnmmm
mmmn8...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmm...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmm..............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmm.............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmm............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmi..........$mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmm8m..........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmm.........:mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm8mmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmdm.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnm......ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm8.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm8mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmz..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmdmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 26, 2013)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oooooooooo
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oooooo,oooooooooooo
,,,,,,,,,,ooooo,,,,,oooooooooooooooo
,,,,,,,ooo,,,,,,,,ooooo,,,,oooooooooooo
,,,,,ooo,,,,,,,,,oooo,,,,,,,,,oooooooooooo
,,,ooo,,,,,,,,,,ooooo,,,,,,oooooooooooooo
,ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oooooooooooooooooooooo
ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oooooooooooooooooooo
ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oooooooooooooo
ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooooooooooo
,ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oooooooooo
,,,ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,ooooooo
,,,,,ooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooooo,,,,,,,,,oooooo
,,,,,,,oooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oo,,,,,,,,,oooooo
,,,,,,,,,,ooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooooo
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooooooooooooooo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2013)

· · · &#8211; &#8211; &#8211; · · ·


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> 01000001011010000010110000100000011011010110000101101011011001010111001100100000011100000110010101110010011001100110010101100011011101000010000001110011011001010110111001110011011001010010111000101110001011100010000001100001011001110111001001100101011001010110010000100001


I see your point, but have you considered
01011011110001000011010100011101011000110010010011 10110110100011110100010111101000111010101010100000?
That seems much more reasonable.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 26, 2013)

"Malformed binary... must be divisible by 8" (for the record, mine translated as "Ah, makes perfect sense... agreed!")


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> "Malformed binary... must be divisible by 8" (for the record, mine translated as "Ah, makes perfect sense... agreed!")


My daughter has a shirt that says, "There are only 10 kinds of people in this world: those who understand binary and those who don't."


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my favourite tests of both intelligence and a sense of humour...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> "Malformed binary... must be divisible by 8" (for the record, mine translated as "Ah, makes perfect sense... agreed!")


Who said I was speaking Binary? I was typing, and translating what you wrote, as my own version of KDese :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2013)

The Russians had a trinary system in the early days of computers, based on a logic founded by Polish mathematicians.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

And FYI, according to KDese, you said Kempodisciple is a pretty cool cat, and I said Kempodisciple is an awesome, super manly man, who borders on being a superhero, both in personality and in physical prowess.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah... I fear I was misquoted.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Ah... I know I was misquoted.


You weren't, but now you have been.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2013)

arnisador said:


> · · · &#8211; &#8211; &#8211; · · ·



-.-- --- ..- .-.
--- -.
.-
... .... .. .--.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> "Malformed binary... must be divisible by 8" (for the record, mine translated as "Ah, makes perfect sense... agreed!")



So, is there anything you don't know? lol


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> -.-- --- ..- .-.
> --- -.
> .-
> ... .... .. .--.



I'll send Batman right away.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 26, 2013)

This is one of the more sensible threads I've seen in a while.
Passion, participation, and everyone seems to be getting along. 

I did come in late and it looks like there *are* actual words toward to end, my bad.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2013)

- . .. 
.-- .. .-.. .-..
-. --- -
. -. -..
.-- . .-.. .-..

You know, based on Morse Code the title of this thread is H or II and the posted line is either IS or SI


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

Himura Kenshin said:


> So, is there anything you don't know? lol


LOL.. his google-fu is strong.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

seasoned said:


> This is one of the more sensible threads I've seen in a while.
> Passion, participation, and everyone seems to be getting along.
> 
> I did come in late and it looks like there *are* actual words toward to end, my bad.


01100101
(kdese-english translation: What language is this in? I don't seem to recognize it...)


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> 01100101
> (kdese-english translation: What language is this in? I don't seem to recognize it...)


It's binary.  And in binary, 01100101 translates to the letter 'e'. 

"What language is this in?  I don't seem to recognize it..." is actually the following:





> 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100111 01110101 01100001 01100111 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00111111 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100111 01101110 01101001 01111010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00101110 00101110 00101110



Or, if you're looking to put it up onto UseNet, you might want to encode it in base64 (still commonly used to pirate movies, full programs and music):  





> V2hhdCBsYW5ndWFnZSBpcyB0aGlzIGluPyBJIGRvbid0IHNlZW0gdG8gcmVjb2duaXplIGl0Li4u


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> It's binary.  And in binary, 01100101 translates to the letter 'e'.
> 
> "What language is this in?  I don't seem to recognize it..." is actually the following:
> 
> Or, if you're looking to put it up onto UseNet, you might want to encode it in base64 (still commonly used to pirate movies, full programs and music):


Just because it means something in binary doesnt mean it doesnt mean anything in KDese. Like the word die, can mean either that someone will get killed, or simply the word the in german


----------



## Drasken (Mar 26, 2013)

<(^_^<) (>^_^)> ^(^_^)^


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 26, 2013)

_E_&#968;(*r*) = &#8722; &#8463;[SUP]2[/SUP] &#8711;[SUP]2[/SUP]&#968;(*r*) + _V_(*r*)&#968;(*r*)2_m_


----------



## Carol (Mar 26, 2013)

query=={2B || !2B}

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seasoned (Mar 26, 2013)

H2o


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> It's binary.  And in binary, 01100101 translates to the letter 'e'.



ASCII, maybe, but in binary you could in principle use any coding you like! "When I use a bitstring it means exactly what I want it to mean..." (updated Lewis Carroll)


----------



## Big Don (Mar 26, 2013)

Please excuse me, I am not nearly enough of a geek for this thread


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is all avoiding the OPs point.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Please excuse me, I am not nearly enough of a geek for this thread


May the geek be with you, young padawan :jediduel:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> This is all avoiding the OPs point.



_Points_, I dare say.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Please excuse me, I am not nearly enough of a geek for this thread



 s&#305;&#613;&#647; op u&#477;&#613;&#647; &#1503;&#1503;&#477;&#653;

&#1503;&#305;&#592;&#633;q u&#305; &#647;no sbu&#305;&#613;&#647; &#477;d&#654;&#647; p&#1503;no&#596; no&#654; &#633;o


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> _Points_, I dare say.



Specifically, I believe it was an ellipsis


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> Specifically, I believe it was an ellipsis




ELLIPSES!!!!! :cuss: Thems fightin&#8217; word...:tantrum: they are OBVIOSLY circles...filed in circles but still circles :uhyeah:




seasoned said:


> This is one of the more sensible threads I've seen in a while.
> Passion, participation, and everyone seems to be getting along.
> 
> I did come in late and it looks like there *are* actual words toward to end, my bad.



There...now it is getting back to normal


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

This is not a post.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> This is not a post.


Do you dada?  I see that you do do.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

This post is false.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2013)

Dim count As Integer = 0
Dim message As String 
If count = 0 Then
message = "This post is false." 
ElseIf count = 1 Then
message = "This post is not good." 
Else
message = "not good" & count & "false." 
End If


----------



## seasoned (Mar 27, 2013)

Thread drift, we need to get back to the OP.


There!
*..........*


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

You make a compelling argument. But have you considered .............?


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> This post is false.



The post is a lie???


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Carol said:


> The post is a lie???


The cake sure was...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2013)

That was a triumph; I'm making a note here "Huge success!" ... :angel:


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

These are some of my original posts 




Pathway by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

Posts here are horizontal--yours are vertical.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 27, 2013)

Carol said:


> These are some of my original posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice picture considering the wayward posts.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

I won't stand for wayward posts in this thread.


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I won't stand for wayward posts in this thread.



Not even horizontal posts??? 




Harling Trail Blowdown by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2013)

Carol said:


> Not even horizontal posts???




ummmmmm






no 













Now back to our regularly scheduled thread

....


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

I may make an exception in this one case.


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

I've just been schooled by a polar bear


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, you have to be careful around polar bears 





















....


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah, you have to be careful around polar bears



True!



> ....



No one can say you didn't stay on topic


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

Bears are always on-topic.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 27, 2013)

Admin Note:

Thread move to The Locker Room.

Mark Cochran
Dirty Dog
MT Moderator


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

Now that it's legal to goof off in this thread, I'm less motivated to do so.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Now that it's legal to goof off in this thread, I'm less motivated to do so.



Me too....now I'm bored... that and I have now had to much pie..... nap time







....


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2013)

I just had some Polar Seltzer, does that count?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2013)

ummmmmm






no 

But Coke would







Nothing like a bunch of Polar Bears hyped up on Caffeine 




....


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

What if we used commas instead of periods?

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> What if we used commas instead of periods?
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Then we would post pictures of the comma chameleon on a budweiser, instead of polar bears on coke?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally, someone who understands logical inference!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2013)

:uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

How do you enter hieroglyphs on this thing?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


>



Genius.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 28, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


>



The force is strong with this one...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

Next challenge: Gang signs.


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> The force is strong with this one...


Or, said in heiroglyphics (according to the online translator which I'm sure is 100% accurate!)

*

















































































*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


>


Kiss your mother with that mouth!!??!!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

People, please! Some dignity!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm just talkin' bout runes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2013)

oops.... thread drift.... please allow me to get it back on track


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

Can I get some APL?


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Can I get some APL?



Sorry....nothing left but raspberry pi

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 28, 2013)

Tis the dream of every programmer,
Before his life is done,
To write three lines of APL
And make the damned thing run!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2013)

If you're really good at APL, you can do it in one line! I have.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2013)

programmers


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2013)

The Programmer Abides.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2013)

InfoSec rejects :EG:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2013)

Defcon 6.


----------



## granfire (Mar 29, 2013)

:jaw-dropping:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## granfire (Mar 29, 2013)

no wonder you got defcon 6...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Defcon 6.



:hmm: Since it is DEFCON 1 to 5 with 5 being the lowest state of readiness....I am guessing defcon 6 is total listlessness


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2013)

Isn't that what this thread is about?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah...I guess your right






But I suppose we shuold get it back on topic

*....*


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

----


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah...I guess your right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did say bears are always on topic, Xue 

Although can you imagine my surprise when this e-mail arrived in my inbox yesterday from a network software company....

*From: SolarWinds <***@***.solarwinds.com>
Date: Fri, Mar 29, 2013 at 12:21 PM
Subject: Network Maps, Alerts & Bears&#8230; Oh My!
To: cg***@***.net*

And....it came with a link to this video :rofl: :rofl:



[yt]tbYJOMyuh8c[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2013)

Bears!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2013)

now he is happy













H

Oh sorry meant to say .... that is H in Morse Code

There now the post is back on track


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

There are four characters in BEAR

There are four characters in ....


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

There are two characters in pi

And three characters in pie  

And 3.14 kind of looks like PIE upside down. 

But there are still four characters in bear.  So...



*....*


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2013)

Lincoln had a secretary named Kennedy...


----------



## Tames D (Mar 30, 2013)

,,,;;;---^^^ The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain ^^^---;;;,,,


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

====


----------



## seasoned (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2013)

Ninja footprints:


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 31, 2013)

The underlying theme seems to be "Come over to the nerd side.  We have pi!"...............And way too much time on our hands:bangahead:


----------



## TimoS (Mar 31, 2013)

42

There's your answer


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> The underlying theme seems to be "Come over to the nerd side. We have pi!"...............And way too much time on our hands:bangahead:








No











And Xingyiquan






Now back to the topic

....


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 31, 2013)

wow what happened in this thread of mine


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2013)

hmmm...good question






let me think about that 






So..... where is the pie?







....


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> wow what happened in this thread of mine



Co-opted!


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2013)

Clearly the thread was taken over by bears 

Speaking of bears, bears were in the local news today.  An advisory posted to bring bird feeders indoors as they can attract bears. 

Does that mean I'll have a better chance of photographing bears if I put feeders out?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2013)

The black bears are due out here any day now!


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 31, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> wow what happened in this thread of mine


.................................................................................................Once you launch it, you will loose total control.  Beware!..........................................!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 31, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> wow what happened in this thread of mine



Hang on people I got this........ Well ya see, *.... .. ..... ... ...... ... ........ .... ? ...,  ......,,..  ..,.,.,. !*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2013)

seasoned said:


> Hang on people I got this........ Well ya see, *.... .. ..... ... ...... ... ........ .... ? ..., ......,,.. ..,.,.,. !*



.. ... . . -. --- .-- .. - -- .- -.- . ... ... . -. ... . - .... .- -. -.- -.-- --- ..-


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Last edited by DennisBreene; Today at 03:54 PM. 				 				 					Reason: miscounted the periods



Another failure of the rhythm method. You of all people should know better!


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2013)

Its only a failure if you didn't have a good time in the process  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, as long as the next 18 years are an acceptable consequence...


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh how dare you make a serious post in a thread about bears and dots and stuff.

°°°°


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2013)

Apologies all around!


----------



## zilverkakashi (Apr 1, 2013)

overtaken by dots, binary, bears and other weird stuff ... :deadhorse


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay, then, what the hell was "your thread" supposed to be about? There's no real title, no real OP, nothing that placed it in "General Martial Arts"... it wasn't even a thread to begin with. So what were you wanting?


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 1, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Another failure of the rhythm method. You of all people should know better!



Yes, I know. I'm completely mortified


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 1, 2013)

Carol said:


> Oh how dare you make a serious post in a thread about bears and dots and stuff.
> 
> °°°°


++
Thank you Carol but when a man's right he's right. I'll just have to live with the little semicolon and face it like a grownup.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> overtaken by dots, binary, bears and other weird stuff ... :deadhorse










Yeah like .... was so deep and philosophical and deserving of deep discussion


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2013)

For future reference, in order to keep that thread on track please refer to the following when posting...apparently the OP wants to discuss the letter H which is .... in Morse code











There...that better


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> I'll just have to live with the little semicolon and face it like a grownup.



The Oxford comma. Discuss.


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2013)

arnisador said:


> The Oxford comma. Discuss.



I'm for it! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 1, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> For future reference, in order to keep that thread on track please refer to the following when posting...apparently the OP wants to discuss the letter H which is .... in Morse code
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, *NOW* we can dig in.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2013)

Gothic!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 1, 2013)

I think you're all wrong...  The original post read EEEE!


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 1, 2013)

arnisador said:


> The Oxford comma. Discuss.



So that's what that is. I've always wondered, pondered, and been perplexed.


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> I think you're all wrong...  The original post read EEEE!



View attachment $business-cat-meme-generator-this-changes-everything-cc9cf2.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2013)

A black cat! Bad luck for the thread.


----------



## zilverkakashi (Apr 2, 2013)

can anyone decipher the code on my first post of the topic then?


----------



## seasoned (Apr 2, 2013)

We're trying.................. Could you give up a hint?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> can anyone decipher the code on my first post of the topic then?




Lets see .... could be H
and ..... could be :hmm: let me see
E is .
H is ....
I is ..
S is ...
5 is .....


Well....






Let think....






Got it


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2013)

We must break the code!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2013)

I could tell you, but it's a secret.  And if I let people like me know things I'm not supposed to know, I might tell someone like you.  And then what sort of head of security would I be?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2013)

I see we'll need to call in the* Spanish Inquisition*. Get the comfy chair! The fluffy pillows!


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't expect that...


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquistion!

But, in honor of Opening Day yesterday, I simply must
[video=youtube_share;sShMA85pv8M]http://youtu.be/sShMA85pv8M[/video]


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2013)

...or the French Foreign Legion!


----------



## zilverkakashi (Apr 3, 2013)

cmon guys I know you're all better than this! solve it... ok i will give a hint: ".............."


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2013)

A bit vague could you be more specific.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> cmon guys I know you're all better than this! solve it... ok i will give a hint: ".............."



What part of 






are you not getting.... and based on the responses you are getting here...I am betting I'm not the only one


----------



## granfire (Apr 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> What part of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.........


get it?
Got it?
Good!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2013)

granfire said:


> .........
> 
> 
> get it?
> ...


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> cmon guys I know you're all better than this! solve it... ok i will give a hint: ".............."



Ok.  My answer is: 

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679    8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196    4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273    724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609...


----------



## granfire (Apr 3, 2013)

Carol said:


> Ok.  My answer is:
> 
> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679    8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196    4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273    724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609...



wrong!

42!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 3, 2013)

Carol said:


> Ok.  My answer is:
> 
> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679    8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196    4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273    724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609...



Carol,
I tried to call you on your cell but this number didn't work. I really need totalk to you. Please call me asap, 310-542269985544556998721369544566999844366855122598985555485954265585412584555452155645212456558452255441256541122554411252554. Thanks, I'll be waiting by the phone.


----------



## crushing (Apr 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> What part of
> 
> are you not getting.... and based on the responses you are getting here...I am betting I'm not the only one



[yt]4r7wHMg5Yjg[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Carol,
> I tried to call you on your cell but this number didn't work. I really need totalk to you. Please call me asap, 310-542269985544556998721369544566999844366855122598985555485954265585412584555452155645212456558452255441256541122554411252554. Thanks, I'll be waiting by the phone.


 
OK I texted you


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2013)

O/ &#9612;  / \ &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;   &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;\o &#9580;&#9580;/&#9612; &#9580;&#9580;/\


----------



## zilverkakashi (Apr 4, 2013)

arnisador said:


> O/ &#9612;  / \ &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580;  &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;   &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580; &#9580;&#9580;\o &#9580;&#9580;/&#9612; &#9580;&#9580;/\



this one is friggin' close! he got 10 percent of it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2013)

crushing said:


> [yt]4r7wHMg5Yjg[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> this one is friggin' close! he got 10 percent of it!



I knew he would!  Leave it to the mathematician to start breaking the code


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Z8IrCRO9piw]http://youtu.be/Z8IrCRO9piw[/video]


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 4, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> [video=youtube_share;Z8IrCRO9piw]http://youtu.be/Z8IrCRO9piw[/video]



http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song

and






is all I can add.


----------



## granfire (Apr 4, 2013)

well, excuse me, Princess!

[yt]FPxY8lpYAUM[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2013)

Next time, 11%!


----------



## crushing (Apr 4, 2013)

[yt]zANvYB93u2g[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it time to merge this with the Last Person Thread?


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2013)

No. This is too much fun.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2013)

Onward, then!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, onward






huzzah


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll bear with you a bit longer!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2013)

Well...it looks like it is over






Well, I guess all good things come to an end


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy bear says he'll wait...

View attachment $happy-bear.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2013)

The end...unbearable.


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2013)

What about bears and cats?

View attachment $bear-cat3.jpg


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 8, 2013)

Not sure about bears and cats...

View attachment $polar-bear-husky-dog-playing-2.jpg


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2013)

Aw c'mon.  They go great together


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2013)

Bears lying down with cats! Is it the end times?


----------



## crushing (Apr 9, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Bears lying down with cats! Is it the end times?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 9, 2013)

View attachment $kitten_in_dogs_ear-300x220.gif


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2013)

You do realize there is a bearcat






And Bearcat is not pleased that he was not posted before


----------



## Carol (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahem.  Bearcat WAS posted before.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenco_BearCat







Carol said:


> Aw c'mon.  They go great together
> 
> View attachment 17824


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll take one of each type of bearcat, please!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2013)

Carol said:


> Ahem. Bearcat WAS posted before.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenco_BearCat



hmmmm






No






Excuse me but I'm a bearcat...... that's a truck






Got it


----------



## zilverkakashi (Apr 18, 2013)

this is better a LIGER...


----------



## crushing (Apr 18, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> this is better a LIGER...




Tiglon.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## Carol (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice Kitty!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tigra


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2013)

I want one of those too!


----------



## Carol (Apr 18, 2013)

Its like a lion and a tiger mixed.  Pretty much my favorite animals.  Bred for its skills and magic


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2013)

Can we mix a horse and a narwhal and get a unicorn?


----------



## TimoS (Apr 19, 2013)

zilverkakashi said:


> this is better a LIGER...



This one's better


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2013)

Tiglon, eh?


----------

